# Cheeseburger soup



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

Well with all the cold weather Sunday seemed like a great soup day...then I saw a dip recipe for cheeseburger dip and suddenly had a craving for cheeseburger soup!








Happened to buy a new pot to us on an auction this year but hadn't really used it much till lately,  really like it!







Burger browned with some onion







Drain the burger and set aside,  then add butter, onion, carrots, parsley, basil...left the celery out...my wife doesn't care for cooked celery







Add chicken broth, taters, and burger back into pot...bring to a boil, reduce heat and cover and simmer until taters are tender.








In another pan melt butter and add flour to make a roux, then add to soup








Stir in Velveeta cheese, milk, salt and pepper to taste until cheese melts







We did add some bacon bits,  no pics of course...but next time I'm thinking a lb would be a good start! Also some onion, garlic powder and some sazon goya seasoning.  Removed from heat and added 1/2 cup sour cream. 







Only thing missing was some homemade buns but it was still dang good! And I wanted more cheese!







Definitely hit the spot! My wife actually added ketchup and mayo to her bowl...boy did I give her a look! Still doesn't sound good but on bowl #2 I did as well...she wasn't wrong...it was good!

Take care and Merry Christmas all!

On a side note...ya think our puppy likes popcorn? She sits and waits for it to get done popping lol!








Winter isn't all bad...couple of neat pics I thought...














Ryan


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 20, 2022)

That soup looks awesome!  I'd take a big bowl of that any day.  You can keep the snow!

Dave


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> That soup looks awesome!  I'd take a big bowl of that any day.  You can keep the snow!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, I appreciate it! It really filled the craving. Good thing we doubled the batch! With them calling for 5 to 7 inches this week also, - 40 windchills,  and wind. I could send some snow down to you lol!

Ryan


----------



## olecrosseyes (Dec 20, 2022)

Your puppy and 2 of our cats were identical! All they needed to hear either was the cupboard door to open and the drag of the air popper or the other one was just the sound of the pour of the frozen corn! Meow!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2022)

Mighty fine looking soup.

Where did you get that Dutch pot?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2022)

Soup looks wonderful!  Nice pictures.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2022)

1 ) Soup sounds and looks fantastic
2 ) Snow looks pretty but hate it at the same time
3 ) Love the added cheese on the soup
4 ) Cute that the pup waits for the popcorn
5 ) Mona Hates it when I bring my Dewalt power tools into the kitchen

6 ) Merry Christmas to you and yours Ryan

Sorry meant to say #7 love the pot Should have been #1. lol , but that is me . 
And like you mentioned off looking for the popover tins sometime today when I sneek away from work

David


----------



## tbern (Dec 20, 2022)

great looking soup, looks so delicious and a great meal!!
really like that pot you picked up!  and great pictures, very nice looking dog!  merry christmas to you also!


----------



## normanaj (Dec 20, 2022)

The dog waiting for the popcorn cracks me up. When we still had out mini dachshund Simon he would do the same thing.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 20, 2022)

That soup sounds like it warm the soul Ryan ! Just a slice of Sunbeam bead to 
sop up some of that delicious juice!!
I would love to experience that kind of snow.....for 1 day  only!

Keith


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice work Ryan . I might be inclined to put a couple dill pickle chips in my bowl .


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 20, 2022)

Great looking soup! Gonna book mark this for sure.
Like others have said....The snow looks great for a day or two. But this southern boy would freeze to death.
Jim


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 20, 2022)

Another comfort food classic


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 20, 2022)

Simply Fantastic!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Mighty fine looking soup.
> 
> Where did you get that Dutch pot?


Thanks Rick,  I appreciate it!

Bought the pot on an auction this year...says Club aluminum on the bottom,  came in a box with this one and some other roaster pans.






Was sitting in box in the garage until recently...used it for making scalloped potatoes and ham.







Told the wife this is gonna be our new soup pot.

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2022)

Thank looks great Ryan! We had a St. Bernard that did the same thing. He has absolutely bonkers over it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Soup looks wonderful!  Nice pictures.


Thanks Brian! Figured I was overdue on posting anything. 



DRKsmoking said:


> 1 ) Soup sounds and looks fantastic
> 2 ) Snow looks pretty but hate it at the same time
> 3 ) Love the added cheese on the soup
> 4 ) Cute that the pup waits for the popcorn
> ...


Thank you David!
Really love that pot. Our 3 year old Dobie turns her nose up at popcorn when it pops and lands on the floor...no butter, no salt lol!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

tbern said:


> great looking soup, looks so delicious and a great meal!!
> really like that pot you picked up!  and great pictures, very nice looking dog!  merry christmas to you also!


Thanks Tbern! As you well know soup is in order lately...especially with the weather.  As it was brought up in your soup thread...and because I mentioned it to my wife...wonder how changing from chicken to beef stock would change the flavor of this? I think leaving your soup the same is better but this one...might have to try it.



normanaj said:


> The dog waiting for the popcorn cracks me up. When we still had out mini dachshund Simon he would do the same thing.


Thanks Norman,  I appreciate it! We sure do love her...only about 7 months. She's a nut and makes me laugh! Even when she comes back into the house looking like this...
	

		
			
		

		
	






That was 40 minutes of arts and crafts time removing that.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> That soup sounds like it warm the soul Ryan ! Just a slice of Sunbeam bead to
> sop up some of that delicious juice!!
> I would love to experience that kind of snow.....for 1 day  only!
> 
> Keith


Thank you Keith! My day's up...who wants it?   . Took me longer to move snow after our first one than all of last winter!



chopsaw said:


> Nice work Ryan . I might be inclined to put a couple dill pickle chips in my bowl .


Thanks Rich! Still have some left in the freezer...might give that a try as well!



JLeonard said:


> Great looking soup! Gonna book mark this for sure.
> Like others have said....The snow looks great for a day or two. But this southern boy would freeze to death.
> Jim


Thank you Jim! Ya kind of get used to it...not that it's enjoyable lol!



Fueling Around said:


> Another comfort food classic


Thank you! Probably gonna see alot more with the weather! You're probably sitting on a beach drinking margaritas!



Fueling Around said:


> Another comfort food classic


Thanks Colin! It's appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Simply Fantastic!!


Thanks Colin! Got it right this time!



Steve H said:


> Thank looks great Ryan! We had a St. Bernard that did the same thing. He has absolutely bonkers over it!


They sure do like it! Kinda like vultures when there's 3 of them! 
And thank you Steve,  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 20, 2022)

Boy howdy Ryan, that soup looks to really warm a man's heart on a cold miserable day, nice work there! Puppy looks gorgeous, gotta love her! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 20, 2022)

Soup looks very good, Ryan...


Brokenhandle said:


> Winter isn't all bad...









Looks beautiful, but we are definitely not equipped for weather like that...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> into the house looking like this.



Love that , she has that  " I don't give a S#!T how I look " very cute







David


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 20, 2022)

Wow! That’s an incredible soup! Perfect for that weather! But man, that’s not a hard sell for me going back to Iowa


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Bought the pot on an auction this year...says Club aluminum on the bottom, came in a box with this one and some other roaster pans.


Those are Hammercraft aluminum pots...



Brokenhandle said:


> She's a nut and makes me laugh! Even when she comes back into the house looking like this...


Her and my Lucy would be best friends and get into all kinds of trouble...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2022)

Man Ryan, I could definitely take a bowl or two of that!  Looks very tasty buddy and a meal that’s right up my alley!   

Love the pup waits for popcorn and comes in with the evidence of getting into mischief!


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Looks delicious, bud, and that's kinda what my dogs look like when they go sniffing in a corner of the barn and get spider webs all over their faces. Then they come wipe them off on me!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 20, 2022)

Soup looks excellent and love the use of Sazon Goya in it!! I swear that is good in dang near anything. I just restocked a huge box of pouches of the cilantro and achioto


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice Job Ryan the soup looks wonderful. It would really hit the spot this time of year.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Soup looks excellent and love the use of Sazon Goya in it!! I swear that is good in dang near anything. I just restocked a huge box of pouches of the cilantro and achioto


I'm one of them weirdos that find cilantro to taste like soap, or similar. I really want to like it, but I just can't.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Ryan, that soup looks to really warm a man's heart on a cold miserable day, nice work there! Puppy looks gorgeous, gotta love her! RAY


Thanks Ray,  I appreciate it! Thanks for the compliment on pup as well!



GonnaSmoke said:


> Soup looks very good, Ryan...
> 
> View attachment 651743
> 
> Looks beautiful, but we are definitely not equipped for weather like that...


Thank you! We can handle it, though not always fun...we probably wouldn't handle your hot weather real well in the summer either.



bauchjw said:


> Wow! That’s an incredible soup! Perfect for that weather! But man, that’s not a hard sell for me going back to Iowa


Thank you Jed ! To be honest I'm not real sold on the weather either lol!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Those are Hammercraft aluminum pots...
> 
> 
> Her and my Lucy would be best friends and get into all kinds of trouble...


She has her 3 yr old sister to help her with that as well! They are pretty much inseparable .










WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Man Ryan, I could definitely take a bowl or two of that!  Looks very tasty buddy and a meal that’s right up my alley!
> 
> Love the pup waits for popcorn and comes in with the evidence of getting into mischief!


Thank you Justin! I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks delicious, bud, and that's kinda what my dogs look like when they go sniffing in a corner of the barn and get spider webs all over their faces. Then they come wipe them off on me!


Thanks Doug! At least cobwebs come off easier than stickers lol.



jcam222 said:


> Soup looks excellent and love the use of Sazon Goya in it!! I swear that is good in dang near anything. I just restocked a huge box of pouches of the cilantro and achioto


Thank you Jeff ! It's really good stuff...probably would never had tried it if not for this site!



gmc2003 said:


> Nice Job Ryan the soup looks wonderful. It would really hit the spot this time of year.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris! Now had I thought about it I would have put a beer pole in the kitchen !

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Rick,  I appreciate it!
> 
> Bought the pot on an auction this year...says Club aluminum on the bottom,  came in a box with this one and some other roaster pans.
> 
> ...


Both the kinds I been looking for for bread.
The search continues.


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thanks Doug! At least cobwebs come off easier than stickers lol.


Yeah, but I don't particularly want the cobwebs all over me any more than the dogs want them on their faces. I also wasn't the one who thought it was a good idea to shove my face into them lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you Chris! Now had I thought about it I would have put a beer pole in the kitchen !


Your wife may not approve, but the dogs would love you for it. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Both the kinds I been looking for for bread.
> The search continues.


Well if I ever find anymore I'll let you know! Don't remember for sure but doubt I even paid $20 for those...plus had some brand new roaster pans in the box as well.

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> I'm one of them weirdos that find cilantro to taste like soap, or similar. I really want to like it, but I just can't.


My wife is the same taste category of cilantro leaf. Coriander as in seed or root is fine



GonnaSmoke said:


> ...
> Looks beautiful, but we are definitely not equipped for weather like that...





Brokenhandle said:


> ...
> Thank you! We can handle it, though not always fun...we probably wouldn't handle your hot weather real well in the summer either.
> ...


How would you handle some serious snowfall?
My son got 3' in November.  They got another 2' in the last round.  Another blast heading their way.



Brokenhandle said:


> ,,,
> Thank you! Probably gonna see alot more with the weather! You're probably sitting on a beach drinking margaritas!
> ...


We make a lot of soup even in a mild winter climate.  We're three batches in already this season and it has only dropped into the 40's once.
90 miles each way to the ocean.  Wife and I have sat down by the pool side for meals. The complex gas grills are there, but I often bring down the Jumbo Joe to chargrill for some flavor.


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> My wife is the same taste category of cilantro leaf. Coriander as in seed or root is fine


I can do coriander, and use it in sausages all the time. I just leave cilantro out of any recipes I make that call for it. Like I said, I want to like it, but ..............


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> How would you handle some serious snowfall?
> My son got 3' in November.  They got another 2' in the last round.  Another blast heading their way


Just takes time to move.  The one pic was taken out of loader tractor...150 hp, front wheel assist. Usually in my short sleeves with heat turned down, gets so warm in cab. Takes longer to move snow far enough for feed trucks and semis to get around. 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just takes time to move.  The one pic was taken out of loader tractor...150 hp, front wheel assist. Usually in my short sleeves with heat turned down, gets so warm in cab. Takes longer to move snow far enough for feed trucks and semis to get around.
> 
> Ryan


Only time I EVER put hay out with an open station tractor is as a last resort. Them cab tractors got us spoiled.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> Only time I EVER put hay out with an open station tractor is as a last resort. Them cab tractors got us spoiled.


Spoiled but needed in times like these weather conditions.  Played tetris in the shop making room for loader tractor last night. 1 combine, 2 tractors, skidloader, diesel pickup, 73 mustang, mower, and 4 wheeler. But heated to 50 degrees so no issues with the cold.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2022)

Now if I'm bush hogging fields, I want an open station with no loader, like my rig. I don't mind burning up in the summer, but the older I get, the less I can handle cold.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 21, 2022)

The soup looks great from here, the pot not so much lol, if you want to clean real silverware put water in the pot and set the silverware in it, I think in about 1 hour it will be nice and shiny, no heat required, some type of chemical comes off the aluminum pot . I think the anodized stopped the chemical release. Don't mean to down your new pot just a lot of folks have never heard of the dangers of some cookware out there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2022)

Ryan

Could you post the recipe....please
Thanks

Rick


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2022)

mike243 said:


> The soup looks great from here, the pot not so much lol, if you want to clean real silverware put water in the pot and set the silverware in it, I think in about 1 hour it will be nice and shiny, no heat required, some type of chemical comes off the aluminum pot . I think the anodized stopped the chemical release. Don't mean to down your new pot just a lot of folks have never heard of the dangers of some cookware out there.


Thanks Mike!

Here you are Rick, 

 BGKYSmoker









That's for a single batch, we doubled it.  I know we added sazon goya,  onion, and garlic powder as well...didn't measure.  Add any seasonings you want for your tastes.

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 21, 2022)

Man that soup looks fantastic Ryan. Rich, thick, hearty, and good for the soul. It much be some kinda thick though if you need the drill AND both batteries to stir the stuff   Seriously buddy, excellent job.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 21, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Man that soup looks fantastic Ryan. Rich, thick, hearty, and good for the soul. It much be some kinda thick though if you need the drill AND both batteries to stir the stuff   Seriously buddy, excellent job.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert,  I appreciate it!  You know when you need the drill and mud mixer it's thick enough!

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## choochooman442 (Dec 23, 2022)

Lousy picture but that's my lab Chance waiting next to the smoker for a bone. Every time I smoked a batch of bones he would sit next to the smoker for the entire cook.


----------

